# Mahlkonig Vario - Price reduced



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

For ALL forum members we have reduced the price of the Vario by £10 so if you want to make a purchase drop us an email and we will refund the £10 back.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/mahlkonig-vario/

Great grinder and reviewed with 99.9% positive feedbacks


----------

